# Which of These Drives to Replace Failed Original Drive?



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking to replace my original Tivo HD hard drive with a new 1TB drive. I tried a Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C model HDS721010CLA332 (0S02860) and it was really noisy with no way to change the AAM. 

Which of the following might be the best? 

Hitachi HD31000 (if this is different than the Hitachi I already tried)
Western Digital WD10000CSRTL (which I think is the same as an EACS drive)
Western Digital Green Drives: EADS, EARS, EVDS, EURS

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you are replacing the internal HD, I would suggest you buy the pre-formatted one from Weaknees. I am a computer geek, but somethings are best left to the pros. I ordered a 1TB drive, installed it and was up and running within minutes. Check out there site, I was extremely pleased with their salesman and the speed with which I got the new drive.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

kinggabbo said:


> Western Digital Green Drives: EADS, EARS, EVDS, EURS


These are quiet. Also, the EURS is A/V drives but cost a little bit more.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

kinggabbo said:


> Looking to replace my original Tivo HD hard drive with a new 1TB drive. I tried a Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.C model HDS721010CLA332 (0S02860) and it was really noisy with no way to change the AAM.
> 
> Which of the following might be the best?
> 
> ...


Here's a little info on the EACS/EADS

http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=52268

and richsadams confirms that the CSRTL is the retail packaged EACS

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5612073#post5612073

And finally, go read the Drive Expansion and Drive Upgrade FAQ

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784

There is much information and wisdom and experience there.


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks all. I think I will be getting a 1.5TB EADS tomorrow.


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

kinggabbo said:


> Thanks all. I think I will be getting a 1.5TB EADS tomorrow.


AFAIK, EARS is the newer model of the EADS, w/64MB cache. FWIW, today's price (USD):

Amazon: 
15EARS: 69.99
15EADS: 99.99

NewEgg:
15EARS: 69.99
15EADS: "Deactivated"

Another reference point: http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah it now looks like I am going to have to get the EARS drive. The local Microcenter that had the EADS apparently has sold it, so I will get the EARS. It's unfortunate because they had the 1.5 TB EADS for $60, now all they have the 1.0 TB EARS for $60. I'd rather shop local in case of needing to return it.


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

kinggabbo said:


> Yeah it now looks like I am going to have to get the EARS drive. The local Microcenter that had the EADS apparently has sold it, so I will get the EARS. It's unfortunate because they had the 1.5 TB EADS for $60, now all they have the 1.0 TB EARS for $60. I'd rather shop local in case of needing to return it.


That's a good price and with a local supplier! I'd go for it. If they have multiple units try for a Dec 2010 mfr date (or more recent). It appears that the intellipark issue went away sometime in 4Q10... however, even with the earlier units you can "fix" that issue w/wdidle3.


----------



## kinggabbo (Dec 20, 2007)

Well the store was able to find the 1.5TB EADS drive so I got it for $65 and could not be happier. I ran wdidle3 and HDDSCAN to change the AAM to 128. It is just as quiet as the original Tivo drive!!! The only problem was when I forgot to click something after WINMFS had expanded the drive, so I just ran it again correctly this time and it worked.

No performance problems at all yet. I must emphasize again how quiet the EADS drive is. So much quieter than the Hitachi I tried. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------

